# Slab Wood



## Bill (Jun 12, 2007)

I thought I would post the pictures of the slab wood I ordered. I know the guy that owns the mill so I was lucky and he delivered it for some beer. You don't ever want to put this in a pick up truck. He weighed this load so we know it was 6000 lbs. What he did when he loaded the wood is put 4 inch cedar logs under the slab wood so we could roll it off. Then he laid a tow chain on top of the cedar. When he had it loaded he tied the chain on top. So on the deliver we just put a tow chain around a tree and attempted to drive off. It stopped his truck right in it's tracks and the 4 wheel drive just dug in. What we found the best was to back up and slam the breaks on and the load slid 6 inches or so. After a few of those maneuver's we were able to drive it off. Those cedar posts worked great, without them I am not sure it would slide of.

The wood also had three bands around to hold the bundle together in transit. I used them to my advantage to slice the wood up. It was a lot of stacking and bending over but I did it in less than a day. I made maybe a dozen trips with the Atv trailer and the last picture is what a bundle looks like stacked. It stacks tight so there is basically 6000 pounds on that one rack, of which 50% is water. This slab wood was a little thicker than I have had before, but I guess each bundle is different. I want to use it for kindling, but for what I paid if you have to buy firewood this is the cheapest thing next to free. 

Enjoy watching me wear my back out.


----------



## Bill (Jun 12, 2007)

Off the trailer and on the ground.


----------



## Bill (Jun 12, 2007)

Get the saws out


----------



## Bill (Jun 12, 2007)

It's nice to have a towel to keep the sweat off my glasses and out of my eyes.


----------



## Bill (Jun 12, 2007)

Still cutting


----------



## Bill (Jun 12, 2007)

When your all done you look at the pile, with a certain amount of satisfaction, of a job well done. But you also think to yourself is that all I got out of that bundle, thought it would be more.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 12, 2007)

You wouldn't think it weighed 6,000 pounds but I guess it does.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 13, 2007)

Smokey said:
			
		

> It's nice to have a towel to keep the sweat off my glasses and out of my eyes.



Here's a trick I learned from my dad: Put Chapstick on your eyebrows (or brow) and it will divert the water away from your eyes.


----------



## Bill (Jun 13, 2007)

I have to try that, cutting wood makes me very warm, then you bend over and your eyes start to burn.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't know  .....

"Warnings
For external use only
When using this product keep out of eyes. Rinse with water to remove."

http://www.chapstick.com/classic/regular_label.asp


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 13, 2007)

You don't put it IN you eyes, velvetfoot--you put it AROUND your eyes.

Anyway, I've done it and it works just fine. No sweat in the eyes, and no chapstick, either. I think some people use Vaseline, but the chapstick is a lot easier to carry around, and probably easier to explain to concerned friends and loved ones than a jar of vaseline in the truck would be. If you get my drift.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 13, 2007)

I guess I shouldn't knock it til I've tried it, but it does contain camphor, and that's gotta sting if sweat drags some of it into you eyes.

I get your drift, but there's also the image of chapsticking one's eyebrows...


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 13, 2007)

Officer: "Son do you have any idea how fast you were..Good Lord! What is that on your eyebrows?!"

Eric: "Eh, chapstick officer."

Officer: "Hmmm... Do me a favor and blow into the little device here."


----------



## titan (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll bet its easier too keep sand out of the chapstick too!


----------



## keyman512us (Jun 17, 2007)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> You don't put it IN you eyes, velvetfoot--you put it AROUND your eyes.
> 
> Anyway, I've done it and it works just fine. No sweat in the eyes, and no chapstick, either. I think some people use Vaseline, but the chapstick is a lot easier to carry around, and probably easier to explain to concerned friends and loved ones than a jar of vaseline in the truck would be. If you get my drift.



..."Where the Men are Men...and the seep are scared!"...lol

The chap-stick definately sounds better Eric... Vaseline? Yeah... I can just picture having a third or second pair of eye-brows of vaseline mixed with sawdust...lol 

..."Son... What in de h^ll is that growin' outta yor' forehead? You better go have the doctor check that out"...lol


----------



## Bill (Jun 18, 2007)

I suppose lipstick is out? 

I tried it this weekend, works pretty good, and I didn't get chapstick in my eyes. Just have to be careful when you wipe your forehead.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 18, 2007)

If you use lipstick, Smokey, for God's sake use a color that matches your chaps.

Nice looking garden in the other thread, BTW. I've got a few shots of mine that I'll probably post in a few days. One nice thing about all this hot, dry weather: no slugs.

Do you have a problem with deer, aka "long-eared locusts?"


----------



## Bill (Jun 18, 2007)

Deer are a bad problem, If you look at the garden you will see a black box, it has a motion sensor and sprays intruders. Works pretty good. But I may need an electric fence. But then I have to take it down to get the manure spreader and tractor in to work the soil.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 18, 2007)

A retired vet told me that the best way to deal with deer is to get a single strand electric fence, then hang a metal container filled with peanut butter from it.

They're bad here in upstate NY as well. What works pretty well for me (25'x25' with a four-foot fence) is to hang a used firewood work shirt on the fence. Keeps most of the neighbors away, too.

Sling-shot practice might be entertaining, depending on the neighbors.


----------



## begreen (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't bother with a slingshot. Even with a direct hit at 50 feet, they barely notice it. Same for raccoons.


----------



## Jags (Jun 19, 2007)

Not really adding to the garden post but.... I am having a deer problem (actually started last year)  with my above ground swimming pool.  It is one of them 4 ft tall x 18 ft diameter "fill 'em up" ones.  Darn deer is letting out about 1000 gallons at a time, when it jumps up on the side to get a drink.  Darnedest thing I have ever seen.  Last year towards the end of the year I did figure out how to cure this (at least for awhile), I just have to wait till "whats her name" ain't looking.  Yep, you might have guessed by now, I pee'd on it.  Shhhh, don't tell the family.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 20, 2007)

A few years ago I read where some Nuns in a convent in NY state hired a sharpshooter to kill some deer because their gardens were being over-run. You just gotta know that there is a real deer problem when Nuns call in the artillery on them.

Sister Magnum: "Forgive me Father for I have sinned."

Priest: "Tell me of it Sister."

Sister Magnum: "I ordered the killing of thirty-three deer. The creatures were as plague and pestilence on the convent gardens."

Priest: "Three Hail Marys and two Our Fathers. By the way, what is for dinner tonight Sister?"

Sister Magnum: "Uh. Venison. 164 0/8 Boone and Crockett point rack on that sucker."


----------

